# Is this cage ok for 2 rats?



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

i want to get this cage for my rats because i have an incredibly small cage right now and i wanna know if the cage is ok. 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/1192207403.html


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No, it is too small.. Its a hamster cage, for goodness sake!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That cage wouldn't be suitable. What are the dimensions of the cage you currently have?


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

to watever your name is abazoo or watever umm i know that it is a hamster cage but rats can fit too and i don't have the dimentions right now sorry


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No, reg hamster cages are not big enough for a rat to live in


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

That doesnt exactly look like a hamster cage, i know it says it is..but that is a decent sized cage topper. im supposing that is a ten gl aquarium, its really not a horrible size...i mean yes its prolly not perfect for 2 rats, but i think they could live happily..atleast lot happier than whatever cage they are in right now until u save up to get a good one.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It would make sense to wait until a suitable sized cage is found, instead of wasting money on an unsuitable cage, then getting another.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> It would make sense to wait until a suitable sized cage is found, instead of wasting money on an unsuitable cage, then getting another.


I agree


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

THANK YOU SPINNIGLOAFERS you gave me an answer that means something that is exactly what i thought thank you! but ok im sure it is much bigger in person but i will see


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

Aquariums are not recommended for rats, even with a wire topper. I would definitely not buy that cage.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you do not know the dimensions of your old cage, OR the dimensions of your new cage, HOW can you possibly compare them and know the new one is suitable? It worries me that you consider this a suitable cage (with a tank, nontheless) and for you to say your existing cage is 'incredibly small' .. I dread to think.

Save your money and get a new cage that you know is suitable.

If you're just posting waiting for someone to agree with you, what's the point of even posting?


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

yes ,im sorry that one is too small im trying to get a new one see:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/grd/1186103742.html


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

That cage is a Much better option  Good luck


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

sorry about the whole watever your name is thing i got carried away


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The cage for $75 is suitable.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The Super Pet for Exotics is a very good cage


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

what about this cage? 

http://www.cagestore.com/pd_the_rat_highrise.cfm


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You decided not to go for the Super Pet for Exotics cage then?

The Rat Highrise unfortunately isn't large enough for even one rat. The Super Pet for Exotics is suitable for 4 ratties maximum, but many people prefer to go below the maximum so the rats have plenty of space.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

I tried i replied but, they didn't reply back so and i can't really find a deasent sized cage for a deasent sized price that is close by because i can't drive really far i live in wylie texas so far away would be fort worth.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

Sorry i keep asking but, what about this cage?
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/1228357758.html


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Size-wise that looks fine. You'd have to enquire about the bar spacing as it's a cage for ferrets, so the spacing may be too large (you don't want escaping rats!). Perhaps also find out if the cage is galvanised or pvc coated - if it's galvanised I've heard urine soaks in and smells.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

OK! thank you i will surely ask!


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

Ok the cage is galvanized the base is pvc plastic the bar spacings are 2 inches wide by 1 inch high and the cage dimensions are depth 24" width 30" Height 48" is it ok?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kandyluvr said:


> Ok the cage is galvanized the base is pvc plastic the bar spacings are 2 inches wide by 1 inch high and the cage dimensions are depth 24" width 30" Height 48" is it ok?


Space-wise it's good for up to 10 rats maximum. The bar spacing is huge, cages with even 1 inch bar spacing tend to need to be meshed to prevent escaping rats. Galvanised will no doubt smell of urine very quickly (if not already) which you can't really get rid of, or if you can get rid of the smell I don't think it's very easy and will return.


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, that cage isn't the best buy because youd still have to cover it with hardwire cloth(which imo is expencive) and even then two months later, it will be causing problems again because of the pee the raw wire collects... it will reek 

Can you order online? Petsmart has the SP home for exotics and free shipping on orders over $60  The cage is only $100+ tax
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

Well i can't afford that cage right now


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What is your budget and what is the maximum number of rats you intend to have in there?


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

I got the cage it is perfect what i was waiting for! i love it and so do the rats! both of them can only fit their head through


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

If a rats head fits thro, their body can too... just leting you know.


----------

